
Show HN: An infinite runner for the command line, because why not - shcollider
https://github.com/smallhadroncollider/ascii-runner
======
megasquid
Semi unrelated -- but nice dotfiles! Been looking for a good example on how to
show battery status / system stats.

~~~
shcollider
Thanks

~~~
shcollider
BTW, you'll need a Nerd Font for the icons to work:
[https://github.com/ryanoasis/nerd-fonts](https://github.com/ryanoasis/nerd-
fonts)

------
helb
Reminded me of playing Moon Buggy[0] during Gentoo installations ~12-13 years
ago.

[0] [https://www.seehuhn.de/pages/moon-
buggy](https://www.seehuhn.de/pages/moon-buggy)

------
jandrese
The example graphic on the page looks choppy as heck. It harkens back to those
Tiger handhelds of old.

~~~
shcollider
That's the GIF rather than the game. It runs at 15 fps, but the GIF is only at
5 FPS. I could make the game run at 60 fps, but I'm not sure it needs it!

